
McKinsey: One-third of US workers could be jobless by 2030 due to automation - kcorbitt
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/29/one-third-of-us-workers-could-be-jobless-by-2030-due-to-automation.html?share=true
======
kcorbitt
Submitted this because I feel like the prediction is at least directionally
accurate, and it's worth keeping in mind.

